# Suche Bilder über die Judenverfolgnung



## TTek (17. Juni 2002)

Hi

Ich wollt ma wissen ob ihr nen Paar Bilder zur Judenverfolgung habt.
Wenn nich wären Links auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Sliver (17. Juni 2002)

kónnichi wá

Ich hab zwar nen paar im Geschichtsbuch nur leider ist im Moment mein Scanner hinne. 
Sonst würde ich dir welche einscannen.
Such einfach mal mit Google, du wirst sicher was finden. 

déwa mata
Sliver


----------



## Zorck (17. Juni 2002)

Also ich hab auf meine seit 20 Jahren nicht aktualisierten *lol* Homepage mal eine GeschichteFacharbeit übers Thema KZs veröffentlicht.
Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob du da was passendes findest.

http://www.D-Sonnabend********


----------



## Yasemin (20. Juni 2002)

Also ich würde einfach mal bei Yahoo nach entsprechenden Seiten suchen die sich damit beschäftigen. Oft findet man dort gute Bilder. Wobei "gut" nicht ganz richtig ist....


----------



## brinx* (21. Juni 2002)

*brauchbar?*

hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen..


http://www.dhm.de/lemo/html/wk2

http://www.english.uiuc.edu/maps/ww2/ghetto.jpg

http://www.pgonline.com/electriczen/images2/juden1.jpg

http://www.timdorsey.com/Holocaust-Memorial.jpg

http://www.holocaust-uddannelse.dk/images/billeder/forside.jpg

http://www.nadir.org/nadir/initiativ/ci/nf/49/15a.jpg


musst nur begriffe wie holocaust, shoa, reichskristallnacht, ghetto und andere begriffe die halt in verbindung mitm 2. weltkrieg stehen, in gewissen suchmaschienen eingeben..


----------

